# Phenibut - Tolerance Questions



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

I recently received some phenibut (Primaforce, 250mg) and would ideally be taking it for the next 4 or 5 days. However i've read a lot of things about Phenibut about tolerance to it building up quite quickly. My question is will i be ok to use it for the next 4/5 days without a tolerance building up?
Also what can i do in the future to prevent tolerance?
and what sort of dosage should i use? (I tried 750mg the other day and didn't notice much, although i wasn't really in a situation where i would be affected by SA)
Thanks.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

PWTC said:


> I recently received some phenibut (Primaforce, 250mg) and would ideally be taking it for the next 4 or 5 days. However i've read a lot of things about Phenibut about tolerance to it building up quite quickly. My question is will i be ok to use it for the next 4/5 days without a tolerance building up?
> Also what can i do in the future to prevent tolerance?
> and what sort of dosage should i use? (I tried 750mg the other day and didn't notice much, although i wasn't really in a situation where i would be affected by SA)
> Thanks.


I'd advise against using it for 4-5 days. That can be enough to develop an awful withdrawal when you stop, and develop tolerance.

I use it no more than 2 days a week. Any more and I start to feel awful on the off days. I've been using it every week for a couple of years by sticking to that regime, but have experienced the horrors of withdrawal after taking it 4 days in a row a couple of times. (Never again!)

My ideal dosage is 2g, so work up to that and see how it is for you. Phenibut simply doesn't work for everyone though, so you'll just need to find out for yourself.

You may be better off buying it as bulk powder and capping it yourself if you find it works for you, as it will be much cheaper than buying Primaforce capsules. (Also buy a scale and a capper, they are very cheap and save lots of time and mess)


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd stay away from it.

Read: http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/42324-another-phenibut-casualty

It seems everyone seems to get addicted, it happens constantly.

I hear the FDA is already taking steps to have it banned.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I'd stay away from it.
> 
> Read: http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/42324-another-phenibut-casualty
> 
> It seems everyone seems to get addicted, it happens constantly.


It is a risk, but it can be the only thing that really works for some people. It just needs restraint.



> I hear the FDA is already taking steps to have it banned.


Just as well he lives in the UK then.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

ugh1979 said:


> It is a risk, but it can be the only thing that really works for some people. It just needs restraint.


Yah but with people like us who have mental illnesses it's easier to get addicted to something that makes you feel normal. hell, I had a bad addiction to weed, I don't even want to know what would have happened had I done Phenibut heh.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

huh, I actually just quit phenibut cold-turkey after having used it daily for several years; probably around 2-3 grams/day for a year then down to 1 gram/day for a year. I didn't have any ill-effects but I am on benzos daily so I'm sure that's why. To the original poster, read the treatment reviews section thread about phenibut, you'll find a wealth of information there.

Using phenibut came in handy when I needed it but I'm trying to quit as many drugs/supplements that I don't need anymore.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just bought some today 
Can't wait to try it. I hope it doesn't increase my depression like xanax, vallium.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah but with people like us who have mental illnesses it's easier to get addicted to something that makes you feel normal. hell, I had a bad addiction to weed, I don't even want to know what would have happened had I done Phenibut heh.


Indeed, as someone with a mental illness (SA) i'm well aware of how tempting it can be to abuse something that fixes the problem.

The benefits of not taking it frequently far outweigh the tempation to abuse it, so I don't have a problem using it just twice a week when I need to be more social.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

if there is someone from Europe I have additional pack of Phenibut SNS (90caps) for s.a.l.e (if you are interested about it, pls. contact me via PM).


----------



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

I only used it once during the 4/5 days that i mentioned in the first post and i took around 1.5g and didn't really notice much of a difference. I took 2g about a week later and after around 4hours i noticed a definite difference. Sort of similar to being a little drunk, i felt a little light-headed and pretty relaxed. I'll probably try some more in the future but even if there weren't tolerance and addiction issues, i wouldn't be using it every day since i'd probably fall asleep during college or something. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I'd stay away from it.
> 
> Read: http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/42324-another-phenibut-casualty
> 
> ...


There have been rumors about this going around since at least 2009 (probably earlier) The FDA which likes to make life un-enjoyable and boring might get around to banning this and some other smart drugs eventually, but like I said it's there's been minor chatter for years and it is likely to go on much longer. Even when vendors get cease and desist letters no action can be taken because the substance are not classified and not illegal. It will take DEA action to classify phenibut and take it from there, the FDA is slow and pretty much useless; it often does not/can not actually take action just throw tantrums occasionally. I briefly ran a business importing phenibut from China and distributing/retailing it, occasionally I'd get some flack over a 10 kg barrel. Basically customs would hang onto it for a while, take a tiny mg sample to test and make sure it actually was what it said it was, then they would hang onto the package for months even as I called the office frequently and was promised to receive it immediately. I would finally receive it. I guess in some cases Customs enforcement/the DEA+FDA will just try to make it a hassle for large shipments, maybe trying to reduce it's availability.

But even at the pharmacy down the street it is for sale on the shelf as a sleep aid.



Payn said:


> if there is someone from Europe I have additional pack of Phenibut SNS (90caps) for s.a.l.e (if you are interested about it, pls. contact me via PM).


On that note, I am in the U.S. and have one kg I am willing to split up or keep it packaged pm me if interested.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

@istayathome: true but the same thing happened with ephedrine and andro. It took them years to do anything about it. I know because I used to use both and all I ever heard was talk about them banning it. But who knows this one may slip the radar.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

If it get's banned it will probably happen along the same lines as GBL products were taken off the shelf. If people continue only using Phenibut therapeutically then I doubt any action will be taken. If it becomes recreational, abused and causes problems such as hospitalizations, news stories, etc. then action will be taken. the less it is known, the less likely the government will get involved. That's why I don't really want to build a business on it, phenibut can be bought for $200/kg from Chinese chemical wholesalers. >99.9% purity is guaranteed. Anyone with a little knowledge and a paypal account can buy it this way. As long as no one abuses/misuses it, becomes addicted, uses it responsibly etc. I think things should run fine.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Heh that's true. Both ephedrine and andro made the news. A lot of people were getting heart attacks on ephedrine and Mark Macguire had the whole scandal with andro in baseball.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep, a few bad apples spoil the barrel


----------



## sethVacelli (Sep 24, 2012)

*"phenibut" is ruling & ruining My Life~~~*

Ive been taking this phenibut close to 8years now, & right from the begining, me & some friends never used that tiny spoon. We always used teaspoons, & i dont talk to any of them anymore, but i dont think anyone i know takes as much as me? I go through the 1 - 200gram container a week now, & i was buying a 500gram container a month, & cut myself down since then? It's changed my brain chemistry! Ive tryed 2 come off this product over 5times, & when i do for 5days or so? I become delusional & so depressed! I dont think i get the right advise, unless i talk 2someone who has taken my dosages? Or a doctor to come off for good!!! Ive lost family members, girlfriends, friends, jobs~i dont know what anymore, it's changed my personality & didnt relize through the years! Ive gone to a couple of detox's just to an hospital for depression? If anyone has some advise for me someone to call it would be so appreciated!!! My e-mail address is [email protected]~sincerely lost seth~~~


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

sethVacelli said:


> Ive been taking this phenibut close to 8years now, & right from the begining, me & some friends never used that tiny spoon. We always used teaspoons, & i dont talk to any of them anymore, but i dont think anyone i know takes as much as me? I go through the 1 - 200gram container a week now, & i was buying a 500gram container a month, & cut myself down since then? It's changed my brain chemistry! Ive tryed 2 come off this product over 5times, & when i do for 5days or so? I become delusional & so depressed! I dont think i get the right advise, unless i talk 2someone who has taken my dosages? Or a doctor to come off for good!!! Ive lost family members, girlfriends, friends, jobs~i dont know what anymore, it's changed my personality & didnt relize through the years! Ive gone to a couple of detox's just to an hospital for depression? If anyone has some advise for me someone to call it would be so appreciated!!! My e-mail address is [email protected]~sincerely lost seth~~~


you should contact an addiction specialist, who will likely place you on a longer-lasting gabaergic and taper you off that.


----------

